# نظام تبريد هواء الدخول في التوربينات الغازية



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

:6:حمل الان كتاب عن نظام تبريد هواء الدخول في التوربينات الغازية:6:


----------



## اديب اديب (28 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخيرات بجاه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اشرف الكائنات والمخلوقات ونور الارض والسماوات حبيب الحق وحبيب المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عليه في كل الازمان والاوقات


----------



## التواتي (30 مايو 2009)

مجاهد الدنقلاوي قال:


> :6:حمل الان كتاب عن نظام تبريد هواء الدخول في التوربينات الغازية:6:



بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة اخي مجاهد على المعلومة الجديدة بالرغم انني عملت على solzer type 1 و solzer type 7 و solar ولم يكن من بينهما من يتم تبريد الهواء بها قبل دخوله 





اديب اديب قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخيرات بجاه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اشرف الكائنات والمخلوقات ونور الارض والسماوات حبيب الحق وحبيب المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عليه في كل الازمان والاوقات



لا يجوز التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا بجاه غيره؛ لأن هذا بدعة، لا دليل عليه، وهو الشرك‏.‏ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله‏:‏ ‏"‏
جاه المخلوق عند الخالق تعالى ليس كجاه المخلوق عند المخلوق؛ فإنه لا يشفع أحد عنده إلا بإذنه، والمخلوق يشفع عند المخلوق بغير إذنه؛ فهو شريك له في حصول المطلوب، والله تعالى لا شريك له‏.
والله سبحانه أمرنا أن ندعوه مباشرة، ولم يأمرنا أن ندعوه بجاه أحد؛ قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ‏} ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 55‏.‏‏]‏، {‏وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ‏}‏[‏غافر‏:‏ 60‏.‏‏]‏، ‏{‏فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ‏} ‏[‏غافر‏:‏ 14‏.‏‏]‏؛ كما أمرنا أن ندعوه بأسمائه سبحانه، فقال‏:‏ {‏وَلِلَّهِ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا‏} ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 180‏]‏‏.‏ 
وما يُروى‏:‏ ‏"‏إذا سألتُم الله؛ فاسألوه بجاهي؛ فإن جاهي عند الله عظيم‏"‏؛ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله‏:‏ ‏"‏إنه حديث كذب، ليس في شيء من كتب المسلمين التي يعتمد عليها أهل الحديث، ولا ذكره أحد من أهل العلم بالحديث‏
http://www.islamtoday.net/fatawa/quesshow-60-5910.htm

تبينوا ........... منقول


----------

